# GREAT DEAL ON BRASS TRACK



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, I am going to aluminum track and am selling some ARISTO Brass code 332 on eBay at a great deal. Anyone interested links are below. Two auctions are for five foot brass sections and one auction is for 15 foot diameter curves. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320410025498&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320410023587&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320410025074&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

any questions, just contact me


----------

